# paint job??



## GADawg08 (Jan 7, 2016)

anyone have the mossy oak bottomland camo pattern painted on your boat? If so, how much $$ and could you recommend someone to do it...thanks for any info


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Jan 7, 2016)

They sell stencils online that are similar in style, if you are not looking for an actually licensed mossy oak paint job.


----------



## GADawg08 (Jan 7, 2016)

DixieDawg2shot said:


> They sell stencils online that are similar in style, if you are not looking for an actually licensed mossy oak paint job.



yeah I'm typically a DIY kinda guy, but looking into having someone do it for me if the price is right


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Jan 7, 2016)

We did our boat. The base is intended to be tan I think but our boat was already olive drab so we just went with it. All my good pictures of it went swimming a couple of weeks ago but here is one to give you an idea.


----------



## across the river (Jan 8, 2016)

GADawg08 said:


> anyone have the mossy oak bottomland camo pattern painted on your boat? If so, how much $$ and could you recommend someone to do it...thanks for any info



Mossyoak "bottomland" is a trademarked pattern, so no one could sell under that name unless the paid rights, etc...   They do sell mossy oak stencils(see below), so if you don't want to do it yourself, you could buy the stencils and take it to a paint and body shop and have them paint it in the colors you want.   There used to be a boat restoration place in Macon.  They might do it if you provided the stencils.


https://styx-river.com/products/?category=1&subcategory=2


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Jan 9, 2016)

stencils is the way to go, keep painting until you like the outcome....


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Jan 9, 2016)

This was done with stencils I personally made...


----------



## welderguy (Jan 9, 2016)

paint jobs are good and all but in my experience you've got to have real vegetation attached to truly be realistic looking and fool the duck's keen eyesight. This and being still, will allow you to have ducks up close and personal.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jan 9, 2016)

Beta Tau789 said:


> This was done with stencils I personally made...


  all i see is grass??


----------



## Blindside (Jan 10, 2016)

Timber HD by redleg camo is very similar to bottom land


----------

